# Need quote on Hurricane Shutters



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone do this work or had it done by local establishment? Need a price for my house. Tired of having a garage full of plywood and would like a lightweight lexan product. Feel free topm or call.393.6003.

Thanks,


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't have a quote for you, just some advice. Are you wanting the clear ones? If so, I advise thatyou do this. 

The shutters come in small panels and it takes about 3-4 panels per window I think. My buddy works for Hometown contractors and they do this kind of work. He said the clear shutters are a huge price increase, so they usually will tell the customer to order one clear panel perwindowand the rest would be the normal kind. This cuts down on the cost tremendously and still allows you to see out and allows enough light in.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, "oldflathead" referred Spike to me about a year ago. He did my office, did a GREAT job and beat every quote that I had. The shutters that I got might not be what your looking for (installable aluminum panels) but you might want to drop Tom a PM for Spikes number for a quote. Tom has some post about the Bayou Chico dredging.... Good luck. T


----------

